# Artest shows guts



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Dont know how many have noticed but Artest is back after the minimum 5 games even though he was said to be out for the regular season. That deserves alot of respect, i know one "superstar" that would never consider that . This guy is a true competitor.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

He sure is a <strike>BMF </strike> but I worry whether he is coming back too early, before he's fully healed. These games are meaningless for us because homecourt throughout the East playoffs is all but wrapped up anyway.

No reason he couldn't have waited 5 more games. If he injures it again, we won't be talking about whether he'll be back for the playoffs. We'll be talking about whether he'll be back for training camp.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> He sure is a <strike>BMF </strike> but I worry whether he is coming back too early, before he's fully healed. These games are meaningless for us because homecourt throughout the East playoffs is all but wrapped up anyway.
> 
> No reason he couldn't have waited 5 more games. If he injures it again, we won't be talking about whether he'll be back for the playoffs. We'll be talking about whether he'll be back for training camp.


Agreed. We dont need him right now, these are pretty much rec games for us right now. If he gets re-injured for the playoffs there goes any championship hopes.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I think indiana is trying for home court throughout which would increase their chances of winning the championship and of course artest thinks/is a big part of whether they get it or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> I think indiana is trying for home court throughout which would increase their chances of winning the championship and of course artest thinks/is a big part of whether they get it or not.


Agreed, I also think they just dont want him to get any rust for when the season realy starts.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Dont know how many have noticed but Artest is back after the minimum 5 games even though he was said to be out for the regular season. That deserves alot of respect, i know one "superstar" that would never consider that . This guy is a true competitor.


Who is that superstar?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is that superstar?


Not anyone from Kings for sure.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to know who it is... I cant think of anyone


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*I'm not impressed.*

He obviously lied about the severity of the injury.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: I'm not impressed.*



> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> He obviously lied about the severity of the injury.


I'm sure the team doctors looked into it.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm not impressed.*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure the team doctors looked into it.
> ...


Yeah... and determined the injury wasn't that severe.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

hallo!!
he had a surgery so what are you talking about???


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is that superstar?


Jerry Stackhouse, I imagine. He recently announced, after a 20 point performance against the Lakers, that he was shutting it down for the season.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Who lied about being injured is it supposed to be some kind of joke?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse, I imagine. He recently announced, after a 20 point performance against the Lakers, that he was shutting it down for the season.



Lmao with the wya you mentioned it

lol, a 20 point game nite is asking for some big reward here? LMAO!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im actually guessing he's speaking of vince carter, but i could be totally off base tho.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe Chris Webber?

-Petey


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i would assume its Vince


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> i would assume its Vince


gotta be.  but at least he came back.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

well Vince Came back WAAY earlier than expected....
he is still sort of injured but he led the team in a road win after a 9 game losing streak....


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Nick Collison was a <b>"superstar" in college</b>.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> Lmao with the wya you mentioned it
> 
> lol, a 20 point game nite is asking for some big reward here? LMAO!


No, just goes to show that he wasn't crippled such that he couldn't play.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Well i was thinkin Vince at first and was suprised THIS time that he came back quicker even though it took him a while to get off the floor when it did, anyways Stack and Cwebb of late have also been guilty of this, they all work.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse, I imagine. He recently announced, after a 20 point performance against the Lakers, that he was shutting it down for the season.


Didn't he do that last season?
I have no respect for Stackhouse.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: I'm not impressed.*



> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> He obviously lied about the severity of the injury.


He had surgery on his left thumb. The recovery period after the surgery is 4 to 6 weeks. He did not lie about anything, he had the surgery. The one thing I'm not impressed with is your intelligence.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Well i was thinkin Vince at first and was suprised THIS time that he came back quicker even though it took him a while to get off the floor when it did, anyways Stack and Cwebb of late have also been guilty of this, they all work.


Webber was told by the Kings organization to wait as long as possible, because they didnt need him at the time theyd rather rest him. Now its time for them to mesh so they brang him back. But it wasnt C-Webbs decision, it was the organizations to sit him out


----------

